# Paph. Delenatii var. Vinicolor



## petro (Aug 29, 2012)

Look what arrived in the mail today—a tiny paph. delenatii var. vinicolor! Car key for scale.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 29, 2012)

'Waunakee Warrior' AM/AOS, that's from a Chuck Acker flask. Congrats! Those are going to be great delenatii.


----------



## petro (Aug 29, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> 'Waunakee Warrior' AM/AOS, that's from a Chuck Acker flask. Congrats! Those are going to be great delenatii.



Good catch! I probably should have mentioned that. It is indeed from the Chuck Acker flask above. It'll definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely tiny. A lot of growing to do.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 29, 2012)

They grow really fast. Here are mine...


----------



## petro (Aug 30, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> They grow really fast. Here are mine...



Looking really good, Todd! I do love the leaf margins on these. Hopefully mine will grow as nicely.


----------



## Dido (Aug 30, 2012)

They look really light, do you grow them in full light.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 30, 2012)

Dido, they are light. I grow under T5s and about a week ago I moved them under a two bulb unit from a four bulb one. I figure in a couple of more weeks they will be right back to their dark little selves.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2012)

Petro, Did you plant come in such large bark mix?


----------



## petro (Aug 30, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Petro, Did you plant come in such large bark mix?



Yeah, it did. I thought that was strange as well. Do you think I should repot in a finer mix?


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bark size*

I've never seen Paphs grown in such chunky bark and I've been growing them for over 30yr. I'm not saying it can't be done but you'd probably be well advised to think about repotting them into a finer mix.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 30, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> Dido, they are light. I grow under T5s and about a week ago I moved them under a two bulb unit from a four bulb one. I figure in a couple of more weeks they will be right back to their dark little selves.



I grow mine a foot away from a 24 watt T5 watt bulb. any closer than that. They will become lighter in colour. Its probably the optimum light levels when they are yellowish green but I still want those beautiful foliage so I tried the lowest light for them but will still be able to bloom. Same with barbigerums and coccineums. any closer than a foot from the lights they tend to get lighter.


----------

